# 2nd Annual Burke Mountain Bike Race To Be Held on September 6



## Greg (Aug 5, 2008)

http://news.alpinezone.com/32923/


----------



## Crankfire (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice!  Burke rocks :-D  Glad to see they are keepin' busy ( when I was living up there it was always "i hear they are closing down next year" )


----------

